# Rasbora with White Lump Near Mouth



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

One of my new rasboras has developed a peculiar lump near his mouth. It's white, round, and about 2mm in diameter. He appears to be in good condition, his fins show no damage, he has good color, and appears to be behaving normally. The lump didn't appear to cause him any problems at this morning's feeding.

This is my work tank and it's one month old. It's cycled. Current parameters are:
0ppm Ammonia
0ppm Nitrite
~3ppm Nitrate
80 degrees

The tank gets a 30% water change about every 4 to 5 days, depending on when I get bored at work.

I've read through the stickied thread on diseases and nothing seems to match what I'm seeing. The lump appears to be smooth and round with none of the filamentous strands I'd expect from something like a fungus.










Yes, I realize that I should have quarantined these fish. However since this is my work tank and not my home and my QT tank was broken down I decided to add them straight away, I'm hoping I didn't really screw up.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

It _might_ be the beginning of Columnaris. I had a battle with it last year with my rainbows and congos. My rainbows had little white bumps on their mouth but it wasn't fuzzy (at first). The congos had a different symptom but from my research columnaris can present with several different symptoms. There are also different strains with some being more lethal than others.

Take a look at my thread. Compare the pics of my rainbows to what you're seeing on your fish. I used Furan 2 to treat. Also if you can lower the temp to 77 or lower that will slow the progression of the bacteria.

Here's my thread:
http://www.fishforum.com/tropical-fish-diseases/need-help-please-14204/

Here's an article on columnaris:
Flippersandfins.net Flexibacter article


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Hmm, maybe. I'm trying to avoid jumping right in and treating with meds. I'm keeping the water quality up and hoping they'll be strong enough to fight off whatever it is. Some good news though, the lump on the main fish has diminished in size. Bad news, now they've all four got a similar lump.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Extra water changes will definitely help. Keep an eye out for any redness or deterioration that appears. Then it may be time for meds. Hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

None of them are showing any ill effects and I'm keeping an eye on them. It's worrisome but so long as it doesn't progress I'm not going to get too concerned about it. I'm concerned but not flipping out.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I had a platy with pretty much the exact same injury. I believe the other male was beating the living hell out of him, because I kept up with good water quality and did a black out for three days to try and fix an algae problem... But when I turned the lights back on his mouth looked MUCH better and it still healing.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Good news today. After the three day weekend I returned to find the lump gone on three of them. The one that still has it is far smaller than it was on Friday. It looks like whatever it was is passing on its own.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

That's good to hear.:-D


----------

